# Age requirement for FM2 Rentista Visa?



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a minimum age requirement for the FM2 Rentista visa? I keep reading that it is a retiree visa but on the INM website, there is no mention of a minimum age.

My husband and I have been living in Mexico for a few years on FM3 and FM2 visas - I have a "cargo de confianza" visa with my company. My husband has his own company developing mobile applications, and he works from home. The plan is to eventually quit my job and work with him on his company full-time. He is paid in USD into his US bank account. The visa category that makes the most sense is the Rentista, since we will be living on income earned outside Mexico. We are in our 30's. Has anyone tried this or know of anyone younger than retirement age on a Rentista visa?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

gemdomer said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum age requirement for the FM2 Rentista visa? I keep reading that it is a retiree visa but on the INM website, there is no mention of a minimum age.
> 
> My husband and I have been living in Mexico for a few years on FM3 and FM2 visas - I have a "cargo de confianza" visa with my company. My husband has his own company developing mobile applications, and he works from home. The plan is to eventually quit my job and work with him on his company full-time. He is paid in USD into his US bank account. The visa category that makes the most sense is the Rentista, since we will be living on income earned outside Mexico. We are in our 30's. Has anyone tried this or know of anyone younger than retirement age on a Rentista visa?


I think of a retiree as someone who has chosen not work any more and isn't simply unemployed. These people aren't dependents either, children, for example. I also think of retirees who are able to live off of their own resources, without being a burden on their families or friends.

Within these parameters, there's probably no age requirement for visa purposes.

I'm sure there's more, but I don't see an age requirement for retirees either.

If you need, and choose to work, in my mind you're not a retiree yet.

Anybody else?

WashDC/SMA


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gemdomer said:


> Does anyone know if there is a minimum age requirement for the FM2 Rentista visa? I keep reading that it is a retiree visa but on the INM website, there is no mention of a minimum age.
> 
> My husband and I have been living in Mexico for a few years on FM3 and FM2 visas - I have a "cargo de confianza" visa with my company. My husband has his own company developing mobile applications, and he works from home. The plan is to eventually quit my job and work with him on his company full-time. He is paid in USD into his US bank account. The visa category that makes the most sense is the Rentista, since we will be living on income earned outside Mexico. We are in our 30's. Has anyone tried this or know of anyone younger than retirement age on a Rentista visa?


They don't ask for a birth certificate, just proof of income. You should not have any trouble, but the final answer would have to come from Migracion.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The new rules and procedures are still a month or two away, so you may have to wait to know the details.
In any event, you both must have permission to work in Mexico, as you know. Since your husband had an FM2, I'll assume that he now has an 'Inmigrante lucrativa' visa from INM. As such, he will be able to get 'Residente permanente', if he has held these types for some four or five years. Under the new rules, it appears that you would then be eligible for the same status, as his wife. The 'Residente permanente' includes the right to work and frees you from further INM renewals and fees.
Things to think about.


----------

